# Parma wrapped leeks with cheesey sauce



## Ishbel (Jan 3, 2006)

I wasn't quite sure WHICH forum to post this recipe....   it's not vegetarian, because of the ham...  but it's certainly not a meat dish, either.   

An easy starter or light lunch – tender baby leeks wrapped in smoky pancetta then baked in a rich cheese sauce with a breadcrumb topping. 
 
400g of trimmed baby leeks (weight after trimming) 
350g homemade cheese sauce (or buy a tub!)
1 tsp English mustard
140g packs Pancetta (or Parma)
2 tbsp grated Parmigiano Reggiano
2 tbsp breadcrumbs
Pinch chilli flakes (optional) 
* *
Preheat the oven to 200°C, gas mark 6. Bring a large pan of water to the boil, add the leeks and cook for approximately  4-5 minutes or until just tender. Drain well and leave until cool enough to handle. 
Pour the cheese sauce into a small saucepan, stir in the mustard and gently heat for 2-3 minutes until just warmed through. 
Spoon some of the sauce into a large ovenproof baking dish. Wrap each leek in a slice of pancetta and place side by side in the dish. Pour over the remaining sauce. 
Mix together the Parmigiano Reggiano, breadcrumbs and chilli flakes, if using, and sprinkle over the top. Bake for 15 minutes until the top is golden and the sauce is bubbling. Serve with lightly dressed watercress or roquette leaves.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh, Yum, Ishbel!  Tx - definitely copying this one out!


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 3, 2006)

Glad you like the sound of it, Marmalady

Sometimes I worry about the difference in 'taste culture' between Europe and the US.... I often wonder if our dishes appear 'odd' to American tastebuds!


----------



## caliloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh My WORD this sounds amazing!

Thanks so much for sharing!

Alexa


----------



## mish (Jan 6, 2006)

You've done it again.  Another terrific Ish dish!  This would be lovely as part of a Valentine's Day menu (perhaps with your yummy mushroom recipe?) - or any time!  Thank you, Ishbel.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 6, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Glad you like the sound of it, Marmalady
> 
> Sometimes I worry about the difference in 'taste culture' between Europe and the US.... I often wonder if our dishes appear 'odd' to American tastebuds!


 
Lol, and I'm sure some of our yankee dishes are a bit weird to our friends across the ocean!

In the end, good food is good food, and makes the whole world our neighbors!


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 7, 2006)

You're absolutely right, Marmalady.  If we all ate the same foods it would take away half the fun of visiting new places


----------

